#ubuntu-design 2012-05-18
<JamesMR> Who can I bug about branding?
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-13
<mpt> hi snwh
<snwh> hello, mpt
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-14
<mpt> Welcome linapio
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-16
<snwh> who can I bug about small Ubuntu Touch problems?
<snwh> mpt, how does the system settings menu relate to the Device menu?
<mpt> snwh, system settings menu?
<snwh> the system settings*
<mpt> snwh, there will be no device menu on the phone at least
<snwh> so it's getting killed off?
<snwh> mpt, i was only even aware of the Device menu by accident; tapping on the bar in an attempt to reveal the search
<mpt> ah, right
<snwh> (shouldn't those also be swipe down, like the indicators? that's what I find myself doing anyway)
<mpt> Shouldn't which be swipe down? The search?
<snwh> i mean they could be
<snwh> i had no idea that it was tap
<snwh> I'm really just nitpicking here, mpt. :-)
<mpt> Nitpicking is god
<mpt> Nitpicking is good, too :-)
<snwh> in that case, let me get my list
<snwh> :P
<snwh> I joke
<snwh> mpt, but where can bugs be filed about for that sort of thing?
<mpt> snwh, as long as there's no code yet, I suggest the ubuntu-phone@ mailing list
<snwh> okay
#ubuntu-design 2013-05-17
 * snwh is away: AFK
#ubuntu-design 2014-05-12
<mpt> Ah, thanks Inkscape for letting me group one object together with itself
<mpt> Really useful, that is
#ubuntu-design 2016-05-18
<sladen> JohnLea___: poke?
<JohnLea___> sladen; hyia, I'm in the hangout if you're available to join?
<sladen> thwarted by bandwidth!
#ubuntu-design 2019-05-13
<ccm> hi!
<ccm> hi!
<ccm1> hi!
<ccm> exit
<ccm> hi!
